# LT short for lieutenant !



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

this is me jumping my amazing horse!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If this horse is yours and jumps so well why are you looking to buy one?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> If this horse is yours and jumps so well why are you looking to buy one?


NdAppy, the OP stated in her other thread that she _*leased *_him.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

^^actually I believe she said she Leased him, than she bought him and sadly he died.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

Omg I leased him for a year then bought him... Then after a long time with the best horse I could ever ask fOr he died...
And there is a mistake in the title it sould say my old horse srry I didn't know how to change it


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

*And just a reminder to everyone: "Picture" section is NOT for critique or uncomfortable questions. *As long as horse belongs to (or leased by) the OP.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

neat!! surely since you are so proud you must have more pics! share!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horse lover 114 said:


> Omg I leased him for a year then bought him... Then after a long time with the best horse I could ever ask fOr he died...
> And there is a mistake in the title it sould say my old horse srry I didn't know how to change it


horse lover, if he was indeed your horse (or was leased by you) there is no need to apologize or explain anything.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OP, do you have more photos of this special horse of yours?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe you guys are douting I didnt own that horse I came on this website to have fun not a
Critized by a bunch of people I don't know


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

horse lover 114 said:


> I can't believe you guys are douting I didnt own that horse I came on this website to have fun not a
> Critized by a bunch of people I don't know


The only one stopping you from having fun is yourself....don't get so offended so easily.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> NdAppy, the OP stated in her other thread that she _*leased *_him.


Sorry kitten. Did not see that in the other thread.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

i just think LT is gorrrgeous and i'd looove more pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

horse lover 114 said:


> I can't believe you guys are douting I didnt own that horse I came on this website to have fun not a
> Critized by a bunch of people I don't know


Is that you in that picture on the horse?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horse lover 114 said:


> I can't believe you guys are douting I didnt own that horse I came on this website to have fun not a
> Critized by a bunch of people I don't know


Actually asking for more pics is quite a norm here. :wink: I was asked too in past (although I don't post much in "Pictures").


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

subscribing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Most people are flattered to have others ask them for more pictures of their horse(s). Nobody ever asks me (pout!)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Nobody ever asks me (pout!)


Lol! May be we should ask now!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, more pictures please.


----------



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

What a BEAUTIFUL picture! Im am sorry you lost him


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

thank u soo much.. im really sad too All i know is God has a plan for me


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

horse lover 114 said:


> thank u soo much.. im really sad too All i know is God has a plan for me



AGAIN...is that YOU riding in this picture?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

yes.. who else would it be! do you regularly ask people this question


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

horse lover 114 said:


> yes.. who else would it be! do you regularly ask people this question


 people always ask that question because sometimes it the owners friends or something. 
Hes was a cutie, do we get to see any more pics?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh ok well its a good idea to ask that question.. but if i can find some


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

horse lover 114 said:


> yes.. who else would it be! do you regularly ask people this question


Agreeing with Ridergirl23. I know that almost half the photos I post of my stallion are of another rider on him since she regularly works him over jumps for me. It is fairly common for people to post photos of their horse with a trainer, friend, lesson rider on them -OR- to post photos of them on their friends horse, lesson horse, etc. So people asking if it is you and/or your horse is not a big deal.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

this is LT


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

He is BIG!


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

yyyeeessss! thats why im looking for big horses because im USED to big horses


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

he's a cutie!!! im sorry to hear he passed away btw, how long ago did it happen?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

he is gorgeous! What kind of horse is he? How big is he exactly?

He looks like my friend's horse, Kirby. Very, very pretty! I've got a big horse, too  my guy is a 17.2hh thoroughbred. Those big guys are the best, right?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

He died 5 months ago


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

And he was a Argentinne warmblood and was 16.3ft from Argentina !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horse lover 114,

Just a quick correction: you might want to change ft to hh. Your old horse was 16.3 hh (hands) right? Just makes things more understandable to folks. Thanks.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He looks like he was very sweet!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horse lover 114 said:


> this is LT


He's very cute!


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry i meant hh! thanks! and thanks for all your complements!
he was the sweetest horse in the world he would let my little sister play with him all the time and ride him


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

That was a big horse  Very beautiful. Sorry to hear that he passed, so sad to have an animal in your life leave you. Very pretty horse and picture  Any more pictures of you jumping on him? Im not trying to offend you, I would just like to see more photos oh him...


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks soo much.. when i become sad about him i just think its part of life,,
and maybe i have another picture of him


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

here another one is!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I know how much you miss your "best friend". The horse I am riding in my avatar passed away recently, too.

Always missed....never forgotten.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Awe, its so hard to have animals pass away ):


----------

